# Best 308 round for Coyotes



## Mad Dog (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm not looking to save the pelts i get enough trapping but i'm just looking to blast em so they don't move!!! Any ideas guys i'm open


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Which ever one shoots best in your gun. Not going to matter which one, you put a .30 cal hole in them they will be dead.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

bergers open up very well in the 308. Lapua's will open up a small amound and leave good hides. Amax's will open things up.

start with those. I've been using the 155g Lapua's and they kill coyotes very well, if you're shooting shoulders they leave about a quarter size hole, if you're shooting length wise they'll open up about a baseball size hole, if you hit a hip bone they'll open up about a softball sized hole.

Amax and bergers work very well and are a bit more regular as to how they open up.

xdeano


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Try some 110 gr hollow points from sierra. They are listed as varmint bullets so they should make very big holes. But I have never used them?


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

30 Cal .308 100 gr Short Jacket 
SKU: 3005 | 100/BX

MSRP: $18.53 
hornady
sounds kinda kool ...may not work in a .308....i think its for the m1 carbine


----------

